# The Predator is back!



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2016)

Apex that is.....





Met up w Marty this am for some bunny chasing. I wasn't shooting well, coming up short on several(5) to start. He over shot his first one but ended up showing me how to play this game.......



I broke out my James Reemp Yew selfbow....


A lot of the little critters were out as well.



After Marty left I stayed a few mins longer trying to get one w the bow I made at SGTP back last summer. Missed one rabbit but not this little guy...


We had a fun time like we always do!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 31, 2016)

Good deal, it's good to see Marty with bow in hand again.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2016)

I see that Marty has not forgotten how to shoot. lt looks like a good time


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice to see you with a bow in your hands Marty.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2016)

Dennis said:


> I see that Marty has not forgotten how to shoot. lt looks like a good time



He schooled me! 5 to 3 w alot less shooting....


----------



## Dennis (Jan 31, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> He schooled me! 5 to 3 w alot less shooting....


Well duh!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 31, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> He schooled me! 5 to 3 w alot less shooting....





Dennis said:


> Well duh!!



X2 on the duh.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 31, 2016)

You need to think of the rabbit as you do the bumblebee!  Great to see Marty back in the game!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 31, 2016)

What they all said! Dang that looks like a lot of fun. What are those rats?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 1, 2016)

Good fun. Look at those briars on the ground. I bet getting off the road is a no no with them things.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 1, 2016)

Great job fellas, how does those rats taste?  JK.  Looks fun getting out there walking and stalking.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 2, 2016)

I bet Jerry Clower would say.. 
Now...That right thar adds a new twist to a ole timey 
"Rat Killing" 
Somebudy shoot this thang!


----------



## Vance Henry (Feb 6, 2016)

Go get em fellows!


----------

